# Making or buying springboards



## Isna (Mar 15, 2017)

On an other forum (Bushcraft), someone asked where he could buy Springboards. I thought you guys could maybe help him out...
It also got me thinking: making some could be a fun project (I've always wanted to try). can any of you provide info on making the metal brackets that go on the end of a springboard? I think other bushcrafters might also be interested (and useful feedback will help me advertise this forum !).


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 15, 2017)

I think Nate Metals406 had some plans for metal springboard brackets once .


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 15, 2017)

3/16 or 1/4 plate cut to shape heat and beat too create the hook


Metals/nate may have some fer sale not many others will

Also get a good 2x6 straight grained no i mean no knots doug fir or if you can find it spruce


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 15, 2017)

Madsens has (had) the brackets, just add a board.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 15, 2017)

Metals406 makes great springboard shoes. I have a couple and they're first rate.
He's not on AS very much but there are a couple of other forums he frequents.
He makes a split tail as well as a square back design. Either one is good but the split tail works well on a quarter sawn board. The square back seems to hold better on a regular board.
2x6 is good but if you're fiddle footed like me a 2x8 gives you a little more room. I've seen guys with six foot 2x10s too but they're heavy and they're hard to jump in the notch.


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 16, 2017)

Calked boots are in order if ya plan on spending much time up on boards by the way, 5-6' in the air, dancing on a flat board covered in saw dust isn't real fun to begin with. Not real sure I'd try it again in rubber soled shoes.


----------



## Isna (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks for all this info. I'm off to work right now but I'll look this up when I get home tonight.


----------



## madhatte (Mar 16, 2017)

Yeah, Nate does first rate work. Dude knows his business.


----------



## Isna (Mar 16, 2017)

I transmitted all this info. If he finds some, I might ask for details to make my own (I have a forge).


northmanlogging said:


> Calked boots are in order if ya plan on spending much time up on boards by the way, 5-6' in the air, dancing on a flat board covered in saw dust isn't real fun to begin with. Not real sure I'd try it again in rubber soled shoes.


maybe epoxy resin covered with coarse sand could create a grip (I did that on a skateboard when I was a kid).


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 16, 2017)

Saw dust negatates most anti slip stuff, 3/8" steel spikes on yer boots dont care about a little saw dust


----------



## madhatte (Mar 16, 2017)

Can confirm calks are a must


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 25, 2017)

I have a pair of Nate/Metals 406 springboard shoes on 2x6s. 2x8s would be better for the once every two years I use the boards. Yep, caulks.


----------

